# Boss 7’6” V-Plow RT 2 Free Truck



## lawnprofrench

I have a 1995 Boss 7’6” V-Plow with wings for $1000.00 and a 2011 Salt Dogg TGS06 for $500.00 as a package deal for $1500.00 and comes with a 1995 Chevy K-2500 4x4 6.5 Turbo diesel engine runs & drives for FREE. Truck is very rusty wouldn’t recommend running the roads with it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Location, looks like Southern Indiana?


----------



## lawnprofrench

Kevin_NJ said:


> Location, looks like Southern Indiana?


Yes, you can’t go any further in the state. MtVernon IN


----------



## cwren2472

Wow, not pretty but hard to complain about a truck with plow and spreader for the price of a snowblower. Good luck


----------



## lawnprofrench

lawnprofrench said:


> Yes, you can’t go any further in the state. MtVernon IN


South


----------



## lawnprofrench

Kevin_NJ said:


> Location, looks like Southern Indiana?


Yes, you can’t go any further south in the state MtVernon, Indiana


----------



## lawnprofrench

Anyone know how to move to marketplace?


----------



## cwren2472

lawnprofrench said:


> Anyone know how to move to marketplace?


You'll have to ask a moderator @BUFF @Kevin_NJ @BossPlow2010 @Mike_PS


----------



## Kevin_NJ

lawnprofrench said:


> Anyone know how to move to marketplace?


It's in the marketplace, isn't it?


----------



## lawnprofrench

Sold!!!Sold!!! Sold!!! Thank you


----------



## J-Mech

Thank you! 
Great meeting you today!


----------

